# External storage suggestions



## nxf (Feb 14, 2009)

I am about to loose my job and am looking for the holy grail of excellent performance for little money in the addition of 2 new external drives, 1 for storage & other for backup. 

I have a Laptop (now full with LR, Catalogue & photos) 2.8'GHz, 512 cache with 8' GB Ultra ATA/1'' hard drive, an old Midi tower PII 233MHz 32MB sdram, 3.2 GB Ultra DMA h/d with plenty of room for expansion, and a good 21" dell monitor. 

1) Is it  *cost-effective* to utilize the PII computer with for example 2 new 5''GB drives either; 
a) Networked as both storage & backup? 
b) USB connected to Laptop as both storage & backup? 

2) External storage drive USB to computer & PII backup drive connected to laptop either network or USB? 

If "1b)" above is suggested? what is the best way to attach the drives to the laptop; 
a) In a new double enclosure (caddy)? 
b) Daisy-chained? 

Have I missed any other options? 

Many thanks, 
Nigel.

Moved here by moderator


----------



## wblink (Feb 14, 2009)

nxf said:


> I am about to loose my job and am looking for the holy grail of excellent performance for little money in the addition of 2 new external drives, 1 for storage & other for backup.
> 
> I have a Laptop (now full with LR, Catalogue & photos) 2.8'GHz, 512 cache with 8' GB Ultra ATA/1'' hard drive, an old Midi tower PII 233MHz 32MB sdram, 3.2 GB Ultra DMA h/d with plenty of room for expansion, and a good 21" dell monitor.
> 
> ...


 
I don't really understand your wishes.
What works for me: Comp, with networkrouter (Draytek). 
Attached a NAS 25' Gb-drive (Buffalo) and on the 2 USB ports on that drive a 1 Tb and a 75' Mb USB-drive: total of 2 Tb next to the 5''Gb in my comp.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 14, 2009)

If I understand, you simply want to use the PII as a file server?

I don't think that will gain you anything performance wise, while providing an additonal potential failure mechanism. Maybe as backup only, but seems more complicated than necessary.

I'd say stick with USB drives directly from the laptop.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your job.

I'd go with USB externals, separate so that you can leave the backup one disconnected when you're not using it, in case a power spike kills it, or something equally bizarre happens.


----------



## nxf (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks,
I think I'll go with a pair of externals, I like the tip about leaving the backup one disconnected.


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 16, 2009)

nxf said:


> Thanks,
> I think I'll go with a pair of externals, I like the tip about leaving the backup one disconnected.


 
If you are in the US, Staples is currently running a special on WD Passport 5''GB USB drives for $99.'' (no rebate necessary).  These drives are especially convenient, and their performance with a laptop is better than you would think.

--Ken


----------

